# Agave wine



## MonB4V (Jul 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has made wine from agave necter, I started a batch not too long ago, it is mostly done fermenting now. I tried some and its really good, its very light, but I used light necter. I'm going to start another batch with a darker nectar and then I'll probablle even give this darker stuff a try after, it's really dark Sunfood Nutrition Agave Nectar

I put all the info from the first batch on here: Making Agave Wine


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you use a base juice or fruit? It seems like Agave nectar by it's self would produce a pretty flavorless wine. What yeast did you use?


----------



## Mud (Jul 7, 2010)

I made agave wine once with dark nectar. It's the only batch I ever dumped. There was no complexity to speak of.


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm new to all this, I had a high starting gravity so I used a strong yeast Lavin EC-1118. I used the nectar. All the details are on my site under Making Agave wine How does this batch look?


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a high starting SG, you might get that Tequila burn 

Here's an idea for the worm at the bottom:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HEEOM8cizw[/ame]


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG, where is Seth?


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 9, 2010)

who is seth, did I miss something?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

Seth has these experimental fermentations going (milk wine, Kilju, etc.) and we had been talking about the Army Worm Wine in another thread.

Hadn't seen the video, and i am ashamed of myself for that as i google any/everything.


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, why would you make army worm wine? has anyone ever tasted it?
I'm not sure I would.


----------

